# Baby Emerg.



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok this might sound crazy i got 3 Preg. Platys and two look like they are about to explode and i found and seperated 2 little babies 

I dont know from which platy it came from and all 3 Preg. eat like crazy and poop like crazy.

I only have one divider and i dont know when or which one to place into it. 

My friend told me to crush flake food for now to feed the two babies

How long can i keep the Mother fish in the divider that i bought?


Help please:-(


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

The easiest way, is to toss in lots of fake or real plants with fine leaves, so that the fry can hide. When fry are born, they head to the top to fill their swim bladders. What I do, is I have the whole back of the tank, top to bottom pretty much adult proof. Plus have lots of floating plants.
Platies aren't as prone to eating their fry as Mollies & Swordtails. But you still want to keep them well fed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I say move all 3 fat moms to the 20 and fill it up will live or plastic floating plant.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> floating plant.


Chris:

Have I heard these words before?? :lol: :razz: :lol: :evil: :evil:

TR


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I would choose the platy that you find the most attractive [if you have different breeds] and place it it in the divider. Leave the other two be. You can't really save all the babies because eventually you will have to do something with them. I had two pregnant platy and put one in my fishless 10-gallon tank and left the other mother-to-be in the 60-gallon. With just the one mother I now have 22 platy fry that I have to find homes for. Imagine if you kept all three moms and ended up with 60 babies! The thing I've learned is that with livebearers, such as platy, you just have to turn away and pretend that she's not pregnant or else you will end up with a LOT of fish on your hands.


----------

